# Better picts of Posiden!!!=}



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hears Posiden!

Witch pict should I submit in the pict contest? # 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, or 18?

#1
View attachment 6741


#2
View attachment 6742


#3
View attachment 6743


#4
View attachment 6744


#5
View attachment 6745


#6
View attachment 6746


#7
View attachment 6747


#8
View attachment 6748


#9
View attachment 6749


#10
View attachment 6750


#11
View attachment 6751


#12
View attachment 6752


#13
View attachment 6753


#14
View attachment 6754


#15
View attachment 6755


#16
View attachment 6756


#17
View attachment 6757


#18
View attachment 6758


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

#8 for sure!!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, #8! soooo Cool!!!


----------



## cjboboy (Dec 18, 2009)

nice betta, what kind of camera is that, i can never get a good pic of my betta like that.. ohh and i like num 10


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

I really like #1, he's all checkin himself out


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Either #8 or #10 xD Awesome shots!! And such a pretty boy <33


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I like 2 and 18. Great pictures!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I like 2, 8, and 10! But I love them all......


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

okay, I wish you posted more, because his colors, and himslf are divine!! and I like 1, and 2


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omgggggggg i LOVE him, his head is amazing.


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

Pics #2 & #3 are beautiful! I'd resize one of those and put them in for the picture contest. Or maybe the last one. I've always wanted a green male betta, they're my favorite. Your baby is goregous.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

cjboboy said:


> nice betta, what kind of camera is that, i can never get a good pic of my betta like that.. ohh and i like num 10


It's the first Canon Digtal Rebble SLR. It works grate but any other Canon Reble SLR is nice to. You can only get the first Rebble at used camera store, I think. Thay are also much much ceaper used. 

Thank you all for voting!:-D Any other votes?:roll:


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

#1.oh yeahhhhhhhhh


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i like number 10, very cute blue eyes


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Omg he is absolutely AMAZING!!
I like #10 meself


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Poseidon is stunning!


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Guss its down to #'s 2 and 10 both tied at five vots. Witch do you like better? Pleas vote.

#2
View attachment 6862


#10
View attachment 6863


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I love #6 and #10

They're all pretty great tho.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Poseidon is stunning!


thanks


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I like 3 and 4 but thats just me:nicefish:


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

tank you all for voting! =)


----------

